# Fasting with Muslims



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 21, 2009)

What are your thoughts on this article from USA Today?

http://http://www.usatoday.com/news/religion/2009-09-18-ramadan-christians_N.htm


----------



## matt01 (Sep 21, 2009)

The article won't open. Are you able to post a summary?


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 21, 2009)

Muslims find new Ramadan fast partners: Christians - USATODAY.com


----------



## Archlute (Sep 21, 2009)

Driscoll got it right. Maclaren remains a sissified idiot.


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 21, 2009)

Don't think much about it since the link you provided is dead.

-----Added 9/21/2009 at 12:25:39 EST-----

My bad, found the correct link further down the page. The process of fasting with muslims has no bearing on the visible church, since Muslims do not adhere to the true religion of Christianity. I'm no fan of Mark Driscoll, but I do have to agree that McClarin is a wuss who is afraid to defined the biblical gospel of Christ and instead has chosen to compromise in way that he can hold onto both sides. Then again, I don't consider him to be part of the church, so I guess it doesn't matter, since he doesn't appear to have any absolute convictions.


----------



## MMasztal (Sep 21, 2009)

Kumbaya, kumbaya, hare krisna, kumbaya, allah akbar, kumbaya, mazeltov, kumbaya. ...


----------



## matt01 (Sep 21, 2009)

No thanks that is just nonsense. I work with several Muslims, some of whom are observing Ramadan. I respect their right to fast and do _extra_ prayers, but I am not going to join them. That would be the same as agreeing with their idolatry.



> Christians should have friendships with people of other faith, but engaging in other traditions' worship practices is problematic,


----------



## Herald (Sep 21, 2009)

Eph. 5:11
2 Cor. 6:14-18


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 21, 2009)

Why doesn't McClaren go Moslem if he likes it so much? All he is doing is denigrating Christ before a watching world.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2009)

I try to avoid eating pork rinds in front of Muslims during Ramadan. And I gave a Muslim co-worker a box of dates so he could break his fast in the traditional manner. But I'm not going to honor Islam by observing its practices.


----------



## Iconoclast (Sep 21, 2009)

Maybe Elijah was just being intolerant with the 450 prophets of Baal. 
Daniel could have been more responsive to the Babylonian music . They just were not diverse enough and seeker friendly.


----------



## Sven (Sep 21, 2009)

Are they fasting to promote the gospel among the muslims or are they fasting to create a false sense of commonality between Muslims and Christians? If a Muslim is brought into the Kingdom of God by this gesture, then praise God. If a Muslim is further confirmed in his false religion, then anathema to these false teachers. 

Regarding proper Christian practice in this matter, we need to ask ourselves where the line of antithesis should be drawn. In some instances the line is drawn between practice and practice, but in this case, since fasting in and of itself is not evil, but good, the line is drawn between belief and belief, i.e., the Muslims are serving their false god, Allah, while Christians, by their fasting, are serving the one true and Living God. So what I'm saying is that fasting during Ramadan is not evil, but if it is done to cause a Muslim to be more comfortable in his unbelief, then it becomes a despicable act. If it is done, however, to make a Muslim consider the truth of the gospel and the falseness of his religion, then it is a noble act.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 21, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Driscoll got it right. Maclaren remains a sissified idiot.


Indeed. Stand for something or fall for anything.

AMR


----------



## Spinningplates2 (Sep 22, 2009)

Simply another way for Bruce McLaren to say, "Look at me! Look at me!"


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 22, 2009)

Is the unadorned gospel not enough? It's funny that folks I know who strongly defend holidays that were brought into Christianity as an "outreach" (Easter fertility rites anyone?) have problems with Ramadan. I'm not comfortable with either.


----------



## SRoper (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't surprise me. How many American Christians celebrate Halloween?


----------

